# Hintergrundbild auf JDesktopPane?



## vaporizer (11. April 2005)

Hallo

Kann mir vielleicht jemand veraten wie ich auf einem JDesktopPane, 
ein Hintergrundbild einfügen kann?


----------



## Thomas Darimont (11. April 2005)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:

```
/**
 * 
 */
package de.tutorials;

import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.Graphics;

import javax.swing.ImageIcon;
import javax.swing.JDesktopPane;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JInternalFrame;

/**
 * @author Tom
 */
public class JDesktopPaneBackgroundImageExample extends JFrame {

	private JDesktopPane desktopPane;

	public JDesktopPaneBackgroundImageExample() {
		super("JDesktopPaneBackgroundImageExample");
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setPreferredSize(new Dimension(640, 480));

		final ImageIcon icon = new ImageIcon("c:/Sonnenuntergang.jpg");

		desktopPane = new JDesktopPane() {
			public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
				super.paintComponent(g);
				g.drawImage(icon.getImage(), 0, 0, this);

			}
		};

		Dimension d = new Dimension(160, 120);
		for (int i = 0; i < 5; i++) {
			JInternalFrame frm = new JInternalFrame("InternalFrame" + i, true,
					true, true, true);
			frm.setSize(d);
			frm.setVisible(true);
			desktopPane.add(frm);
		}

		add(desktopPane);

		pack();
		setVisible(true);
	}

	/**
	 * @param args
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		new JDesktopPaneBackgroundImageExample();
	}

}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

